# Romex or BX cable NYC Manhattan 6 floor apartment building



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Does NYC code require BX or can I use romex? It's a 6 floor condo in Manhattan.


I'm trying to install recessed lighting and a ceiling fan. 

I know the concerns are screws piercing the cable and rats chewing through the cable.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need to verify if you are allowed to do electrical work in a multiple occupancy building. In New York it is doubtful.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

rjniles said:


> You need to verify if you are allowed to do electrical work in a multiple occupancy building. I New York it is doubtful.


I would agree. Condo corps prohibit it here in Ontario. 

AC/MC etc is required here. 

Cheers!


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

rjniles said:


> You need to verify if you are allowed to do electrical work in a multiple occupancy building. In New York it is doubtful.




I am not allowed to. But I am not paying $1000s to install recessed lights. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't you have a slab above you? A concrete slab?


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

J. V. said:


> Don't you have a slab above you? A concrete slab?




No it's joists and there is 4-6" of space below the joist before the Sheetrock begins. It's an old factory converted to lofts. So there are sprinklers in the ceiling which I think explains the "dropped" ceilings.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

I guarantee that NM (Romex) is not allowed. BX is probably not allowed, either. My understanding is that NY multi-story structures are almost exclusively done in conduit, either as a code requirement or a project spec.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

mpoulton said:


> I guarantee that NM (Romex) is not allowed. BX is probably not allowed, either. My understanding is that NY multi-story structures are almost exclusively done in conduit, either as a code requirement or a project spec.




This is certainly a possibility. 

However I ripped apart a bathroom and the subfloor. There's BX wire every where. Floors,
Walls, etc. I did see what maybe one metal conduit pipe. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

jaketrades said:


> I am not allowed to. But I am not paying $1000s to install recessed lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may cost you more than that if you cause a problem.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Paying a professional to perform work is part of what protects you from your neighbors, and protects them from you. It is part of the cost of condo ownership.

You don't get to chose which rules you follow and which you don't.

Either you want the lights enough to pay for the install, or you don't.


----------



## gary.bruzzese (Sep 28, 2016)

You are not allowed to use Romex. But you're also not allowed to do electric at all, so what do you care?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I think that Romex is legal in New York city, it's Chicago that gets picky and wants everything in conduit. Since there is a lot of existing Romex in your unit I don't see why this work could be done using it also. However as others have mentioned I'm sure that your condo association and probably city codes prevent you from doing this project yourself.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

gary.bruzzese said:


> You are not allowed to use Romex. But you're also not allowed to do electric at all, so what do you care?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha. Screws and rats. 

In all seriousness I'd like to follow the rules with the exception of the one requiring me to pay an arm and a leg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Msradell said:


> I think that Romex is legal in New York city, it's Chicago that gets picky and wants everything in conduit. Since there is a lot of existing Romex in your unit I don't see why this work could be done using it also. However as others have mentioned I'm sure that your condo association and probably city codes prevent you from doing this project yourself.



Romex is legal in the city but not in buildings greater than 3 stories or so. 

I have BX cable slung everywhere - not Romex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

